# Breast pain immediately following ovulation implies no pregnancy?



## whimesy3

This is not addressed to the women who have no breast pain or whatever after ovulation. This is more of a question about myself, and women who also experience this, and maybe they could share a story or add something that may be seen as informative and useful to me or other women wondering the same thing. 

So every month right after ovulation I get sore and swollen breasts, and this last until I get my period. When my breast are no longer sore, I know my period will come within a few hours or the next day for sure. 

So now every time after ovulation when my breast get sore and swollen, I figure I didnt get pregnant, and I will have to try again. It makes me very sad. I know that sore swollen breast are an early pregnancy sign for some women, but I read a couple posts on a forum- not a baby forum like this one, but just one where you can ask any type of question - where one woman said she always had sore breast after ovulation, then when she actually was pregnant, she didnt get sore breasts until 2 weeks after ovulation. Another woman had the same experience - no sore breasts which was unusual, and then she was pregnant that month. 

Is this common among other women? If so, do you know what would cause this? Like is there a way that our bodies can somehow tell that the egg hass disintegrated, so it starts producing hormones to shed the lining etc, and those hormones is what causes breast soreness and swelling?

And why would those women not have breast swelling and soreness for weeks if the egg had been fertilized? What I am thinking is that the hormones that cause our period is what makes breast swollen etc right after ovulation, and the hcg is what causes breast to be swollen right after implantation. 

So basically what I am asking is: Is my body telling me that I did NOT conceive right after ovulation hence the sore breasts etc? Perhaps if so I will not drive myself insane during the 2ww. :haha:

I hope this question makes sense. Would love to hear what you ladies have to sa


----------



## Ems77

That is me exactly. The first time we conceived (the miscarriage) they didn't get sore until 8 DPO. So when I conceived this time I thought I was out because they were sore right away. Nope.  

One thing I have figured out, is if it is different it's probably a sign. I got different symptoms with the chemical, the miscarriage and this time. But if it was different, ie I got hiccups A LOT this time and I hardly ever get them normally, so I believe that was a sign/symptom. I burped a lot unexpectedly with the last one, again not normal and therefore a sign/symptom  Hope this helps.


----------



## whimesy3

Vaurissa said:


> That is me exactly. The first time we conceived (the miscarriage) they didn't get sore until 8 DPO. So when I conceived this time I thought I was out because they were sore right away. Nope.
> 
> One thing I have figured out, is if it is different it's probably a sign. I got different symptoms with the chemical, the miscarriage and this time. But if it was different, ie I got hiccups A LOT this time and I hardly ever get them normally, so I believe that was a sign/symptom. I burped a lot unexpectedly with the last one, again not normal and therefore a sign/symptom  Hope this helps.

So, Vaurissa, so you know what I mean and understand exactly what it is I am asking. That makes me feel a lot better that someone is understanding me :hugs:

So what you are saying is, you thought you werent pregnant because you had sore breasts right away, and then it turned out that you were? Did you have sore breasts right after ovulation or a day or so after? Like what is normal for you is what I am trying to say I guess :)


----------



## Ash0619

This is an interesting question because I have slightly tender nipples after ovulation and I have sore breasts a few days before AF. It's not extremely painful, just a little noticeable. 

So, say I conceive this month, would NO sore breasts/nipples be a sign to look for or would EXTREMELY sore breasts/nipples be a sign? Since my normal cycle symptoms are only slightly sore..? I've definitely had sore breasts here and there, but nothing like what I hear happens during pregnancy. 

Thanks for the question Whimesy- I've been wondering about this but looking for a way to word it! Sorry I'm not much help with answering it, though! :shrug:


----------



## Ems77

Yes I thought I was out because they hurt within 24 to 48 hours which was typical for me with a period cycle. 

My nipples were a little more sensitive, but hardly noticeable and after a while, the pain moved to the sides of my boobs... that was a little different. LOL


----------



## whimesy3

Ash0619 said:


> This is an interesting question because I have slightly tender nipples after ovulation and I have sore breasts a few days before AF. It's not extremely painful, just a little noticeable.
> 
> So, say I conceive this month, would NO sore breasts/nipples be a sign to look for or would EXTREMELY sore breasts/nipples be a sign? Since my normal cycle symptoms are only slightly sore..? I've definitely had sore breasts here and there, but nothing like what I hear happens during pregnancy.
> 
> Thanks for the question Whimesy- I've been wondering about this but looking for a way to word it! Sorry I'm not much help with answering it, though! :shrug:

I understand exactly what you mean, Ash. Its frustrating too because women who do not experience this will not understand what we are talking about, so the question wont make sense to them at all. 

Hey it says you are on day 10 of a 29 day cycle. My cycle is usually 27 days (but a few times a year it is 30), and I am on cycle day 11. We should be ttc buddies :)


----------



## whimesy3

Vaurissa said:


> Yes I thought I was out because they hurt within 24 to 48 hours which was typical for me with a period cycle.
> 
> My nipples were a little more sensitive, but hardly noticeable and after a while, the pain moved to the sides of my boobs... that was a little different. LOL

Ah I see, so there was a slight difference. Its good that you noticed that though even though it was small. Thanks for answering :)


----------



## Ash0619

whimesy3 said:


> Ash0619 said:
> 
> 
> This is an interesting question because I have slightly tender nipples after ovulation and I have sore breasts a few days before AF. It's not extremely painful, just a little noticeable.
> 
> So, say I conceive this month, would NO sore breasts/nipples be a sign to look for or would EXTREMELY sore breasts/nipples be a sign? Since my normal cycle symptoms are only slightly sore..? I've definitely had sore breasts here and there, but nothing like what I hear happens during pregnancy.
> 
> Thanks for the question Whimesy- I've been wondering about this but looking for a way to word it! Sorry I'm not much help with answering it, though! :shrug:
> 
> I understand exactly what you mean, Ash. Its frustrating too because women who do not experience this will not understand what we are talking about, so the question wont make sense to them at all.
> 
> Hey it says you are on day 10 of a 29 day cycle. My cycle is usually 27 days (but a few times a year it is 30), and I am on cycle day 11. We should be ttc buddies :)Click to expand...

I would love a buddy!! :happydance:
I'm new to BnB and this is my first cycle ttc! Do you temp or use Opks? I don't use anything yet since I'm just starting and trying to remain as calm as possible about it all. :shy: 
I'm on CD 10, and my cycle is averages 28-32 days. I don't know exactly what day I'm going to ovulate on, but to cover my bases I'll need to BD on Sept. 11-20!! Thats a lot of BDing!! :) 
Do you know what day you're going to ovulate on?


----------



## whimesy3

Ash0619 said:


> whimesy3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ash0619 said:
> 
> 
> This is an interesting question because I have slightly tender nipples after ovulation and I have sore breasts a few days before AF. It's not extremely painful, just a little noticeable.
> 
> So, say I conceive this month, would NO sore breasts/nipples be a sign to look for or would EXTREMELY sore breasts/nipples be a sign? Since my normal cycle symptoms are only slightly sore..? I've definitely had sore breasts here and there, but nothing like what I hear happens during pregnancy.
> 
> Thanks for the question Whimesy- I've been wondering about this but looking for a way to word it! Sorry I'm not much help with answering it, though! :shrug:
> 
> I understand exactly what you mean, Ash. Its frustrating too because women who do not experience this will not understand what we are talking about, so the question wont make sense to them at all.
> 
> Hey it says you are on day 10 of a 29 day cycle. My cycle is usually 27 days (but a few times a year it is 30), and I am on cycle day 11. We should be ttc buddies :)Click to expand...
> 
> I would love a buddy!! :happydance:
> I'm new to BnB and this is my first cycle ttc! Do you temp or use Opks? I don't use anything yet since I'm just starting and trying to remain as calm as possible about it all. :shy:
> I'm on CD 10, and my cycle is averages 28-32 days. I don't know exactly what day I'm going to ovulate on, but to cover my bases I'll need to BD on Sept. 11-20!! Thats a lot of BDing!! :)
> Do you know what day you're going to ovulate on?Click to expand...

Yippeee :) I am so happy to have a buddy, I made a post yesterday looking for one, but nothing. 

I too am fairly new to baby and bump. My first thread was in May of this year, and that was just me asking what vitamins I should take while ttc. This too is my first cycle of actually TTC. I guess last month I was kinda trying, but hadnt really did the correct timing etc. This month I had a talk with my boy friend, and now he knows whats up, like we only have a certain time etc lol. 

Before this, I had not exactly been "trying" but I wasn't preventing. I had been over a span of 16 months, & 5 or 6 of those months I didnt BD, so I can count those out. So I guess for 10 I wasnt preventing, I was just having sex all the time. But I did nothing such as taking vitamins, I didnt stay down after sex etc etc.. you know what I mean.. Not trying but not preventing. 

Well I figured since out of about 10 of those months that I was not preventing and still didnt get pregnant, I ought to take a more serious approach to it. I did a fertility cleanse kit in June, and July I didnt really BD.. Last month I tried kinda & took some soy isoflavones for a little luck, but as I already said, I dont think we had the timing right. 

So this month/cycle will be my first time actually trying. I do not know when I ovulate. Temping would not work out for me as I am never awake at the same time do to my job, and OPK's just seem like they would stress me out even more. Not something I wanna try as of yet. 

Since my cycle is usually 27 days, but could possibly be 30, I am going to try baby dancing from today (already did today), all the way until next Saturday, and that should cover it in case I do have a 30 day cycle... :) 

Are you taking any vitamins etc? I took soy isoflavones from cycle day 2-6, and I have been taking prenatal vitamins (the chewy kind..quite good actually), the folic acid, a b6 vitamin and I am taking cough syrup with 200mg of guaifenesin in it for thinner cervical mucous. I noticed a little bit of cervical mucous yesterday.. Have you noticed any?


----------



## Want2bemommy4

I happen to get swollen breats 5 DPO, And shooting pain/tingling pain in my breast right right after ovualtion. And, I don't ever get a BFP with it. Sucks, too. Because with my daughters the only sign I had was shooting pains in breasts as well as soreness. But, with my son I had just the morning sickness. But, Now I always get these pains/soreness right after O.


----------



## whimesy3

Want2bemommy4 said:


> I happen to get swollen breats 5 DPO, And shooting pain/tingling pain in my breast right right after ovualtion. And, I don't ever get a BFP with it. Sucks, too. Because with my daughters the only sign I had was shooting pains in breasts as well as soreness. But, with my son I had just the morning sickness. But, Now I always get these pains/soreness right after O.


Thanks, Want2bemommy for contributing. I know there are other girls out there that wonder the same thing because I see questioned about it phrased differently on other forums - not baby forums though- and no one really has anything to add. 

So what you are saying is that you get swollen breasts 5 DPO, but a shooting pain immediately after you ovulate? So was this different than what you describe when you had your DD's, and when did you notice it if you can recall? 

So with your son, you had no pain or swelling in your breasts right away?


----------



## Ash0619

whimesy3 said:


> Ash0619 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whimesy3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ash0619 said:
> 
> 
> This is an interesting question because I have slightly tender nipples after ovulation and I have sore breasts a few days before AF. It's not extremely painful, just a little noticeable.
> 
> So, say I conceive this month, would NO sore breasts/nipples be a sign to look for or would EXTREMELY sore breasts/nipples be a sign? Since my normal cycle symptoms are only slightly sore..? I've definitely had sore breasts here and there, but nothing like what I hear happens during pregnancy.
> 
> Thanks for the question Whimesy- I've been wondering about this but looking for a way to word it! Sorry I'm not much help with answering it, though! :shrug:
> 
> I understand exactly what you mean, Ash. Its frustrating too because women who do not experience this will not understand what we are talking about, so the question wont make sense to them at all.
> 
> Hey it says you are on day 10 of a 29 day cycle. My cycle is usually 27 days (but a few times a year it is 30), and I am on cycle day 11. We should be ttc buddies :)Click to expand...
> 
> I would love a buddy!! :happydance:
> I'm new to BnB and this is my first cycle ttc! Do you temp or use Opks? I don't use anything yet since I'm just starting and trying to remain as calm as possible about it all. :shy:
> I'm on CD 10, and my cycle is averages 28-32 days. I don't know exactly what day I'm going to ovulate on, but to cover my bases I'll need to BD on Sept. 11-20!! Thats a lot of BDing!! :)
> Do you know what day you're going to ovulate on?Click to expand...
> 
> Yippeee :) I am so happy to have a buddy, I made a post yesterday looking for one, but nothing.
> 
> I too am fairly new to baby and bump. My first thread was in May of this year, and that was just me asking what vitamins I should take while ttc. This too is my first cycle of actually TTC. I guess last month I was kinda trying, but hadnt really did the correct timing etc. This month I had a talk with my boy friend, and now he knows whats up, like we only have a certain time etc lol.
> 
> Before this, I had not exactly been "trying" but I wasn't preventing. I had been over a span of 16 months, & 5 or 6 of those months I didnt BD, so I can count those out. So I guess for 10 I wasnt preventing, I was just having sex all the time. But I did nothing such as taking vitamins, I didnt stay down after sex etc etc.. you know what I mean.. Not trying but not preventing.
> 
> Well I figured since out of about 10 of those months that I was not preventing and still didnt get pregnant, I ought to take a more serious approach to it. I did a fertility cleanse kit in June, and July I didnt really BD.. Last month I tried kinda & took some soy isoflavones for a little luck, but as I already said, I dont think we had the timing right.
> 
> So this month/cycle will be my first time actually trying. I do not know when I ovulate. Temping would not work out for me as I am never awake at the same time do to my job, and OPK's just seem like they would stress me out even more. Not something I wanna try as of yet.
> 
> Since my cycle is usually 27 days, but could possibly be 30, I am going to try baby dancing from today (already did today), all the way until next Saturday, and that should cover it in case I do have a 30 day cycle... :)
> 
> Are you taking any vitamins etc? I took soy isoflavones from cycle day 2-6, and I have been taking prenatal vitamins (the chewy kind..quite good actually), the folic acid, a b6 vitamin and I am taking cough syrup with 200mg of guaifenesin in it for thinner cervical mucous. I noticed a little bit of cervical mucous yesterday.. Have you noticed any?Click to expand...

You're definitely doing a lot more than I am! I'm actually just really taking folic acid and using softcups. My lack of vitamins is just because I'm not very knowledgeable on what all I should take. 

I can see why you're taking a serious approach to ttc since you've already had some time with NTNP. My DH and I have always used the "pull out" method and I've wanted kids for a very long time and would have been happy with an accident, but we never had one. DH was very very cautious about it though, kinda neurotic and paranoid about any accidents. :haha:

It sounds like you're doing what I'm doing with all that BDing. Covering your bases in case your cycle tries to trick you this month! :) 
This is my experimental month I guess, since I'm just starting. One of the problems I'm having is now that I'm actually ttc, I'm noticing EVERYTHING! I've been a little wetter than usual today and a little bit yesterday so that's got me worrying I might O early. Are you feeling pretty relaxed about all of this or are you as uptight as I'm getting? :blush:

Our current plan is to BD every other day, so far 4th, 6th, and 8th, and then around the 10-11th we're going to BD daily until maybe the 20th, and we might even go back to every other day until AF arrives. 
I'm with you on temping! I think I'm going to start doing that next month if this month doesn't work. I also do not have a consistent schedule for waking up in the AM but I'll probably take my temp when DH has to get up and then go back to sleep! :thumbup:


----------



## jenmcn1

I think it's different for everyone. Sore breasts/no sore breasts...it isn't a gauranteed sign either way. Everybody and every pregnancy is different. I have sore breasts all the time too, and when I was pregnant with my DS they were EVEN MORE sore! The best way to know - is to wait until AF is late, and poas. As much as it's difficult to wait! 

ALSO- You have to remember that until the embryo implants into the uterus, you won't have any symptoms...so having sore breasts right after AF isn't a good predictor. BABY DUST TO YOU!!! XX


----------



## whimesy3

Ash0619 said:



> whimesy3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ash0619 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whimesy3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ash0619 said:
> 
> 
> This is an interesting question because I have slightly tender nipples after ovulation and I have sore breasts a few days before AF. It's not extremely painful, just a little noticeable.
> 
> So, say I conceive this month, would NO sore breasts/nipples be a sign to look for or would EXTREMELY sore breasts/nipples be a sign? Since my normal cycle symptoms are only slightly sore..? I've definitely had sore breasts here and there, but nothing like what I hear happens during pregnancy.
> 
> Thanks for the question Whimesy- I've been wondering about this but looking for a way to word it! Sorry I'm not much help with answering it, though! :shrug:
> 
> I understand exactly what you mean, Ash. Its frustrating too because women who do not experience this will not understand what we are talking about, so the question wont make sense to them at all.
> 
> Hey it says you are on day 10 of a 29 day cycle. My cycle is usually 27 days (but a few times a year it is 30), and I am on cycle day 11. We should be ttc buddies :)Click to expand...
> 
> I would love a buddy!! :happydance:
> I'm new to BnB and this is my first cycle ttc! Do you temp or use Opks? I don't use anything yet since I'm just starting and trying to remain as calm as possible about it all. :shy:
> I'm on CD 10, and my cycle is averages 28-32 days. I don't know exactly what day I'm going to ovulate on, but to cover my bases I'll need to BD on Sept. 11-20!! Thats a lot of BDing!! :)
> Do you know what day you're going to ovulate on?Click to expand...
> 
> Yippeee :) I am so happy to have a buddy, I made a post yesterday looking for one, but nothing.
> 
> I too am fairly new to baby and bump. My first thread was in May of this year, and that was just me asking what vitamins I should take while ttc. This too is my first cycle of actually TTC. I guess last month I was kinda trying, but hadnt really did the correct timing etc. This month I had a talk with my boy friend, and now he knows whats up, like we only have a certain time etc lol.
> 
> Before this, I had not exactly been "trying" but I wasn't preventing. I had been over a span of 16 months, & 5 or 6 of those months I didnt BD, so I can count those out. So I guess for 10 I wasnt preventing, I was just having sex all the time. But I did nothing such as taking vitamins, I didnt stay down after sex etc etc.. you know what I mean.. Not trying but not preventing.
> 
> Well I figured since out of about 10 of those months that I was not preventing and still didnt get pregnant, I ought to take a more serious approach to it. I did a fertility cleanse kit in June, and July I didnt really BD.. Last month I tried kinda & took some soy isoflavones for a little luck, but as I already said, I dont think we had the timing right.
> 
> So this month/cycle will be my first time actually trying. I do not know when I ovulate. Temping would not work out for me as I am never awake at the same time do to my job, and OPK's just seem like they would stress me out even more. Not something I wanna try as of yet.
> 
> Since my cycle is usually 27 days, but could possibly be 30, I am going to try baby dancing from today (already did today), all the way until next Saturday, and that should cover it in case I do have a 30 day cycle... :)
> 
> Are you taking any vitamins etc? I took soy isoflavones from cycle day 2-6, and I have been taking prenatal vitamins (the chewy kind..quite good actually), the folic acid, a b6 vitamin and I am taking cough syrup with 200mg of guaifenesin in it for thinner cervical mucous. I noticed a little bit of cervical mucous yesterday.. Have you noticed any?Click to expand...
> 
> You're definitely doing a lot more than I am! I'm actually just really taking folic acid and using softcups. My lack of vitamins is just because I'm not very knowledgeable on what all I should take.
> 
> I can see why you're taking a serious approach to ttc since you've already had some time with NTNP. My DH and I have always used the "pull out" method and I've wanted kids for a very long time and would have been happy with an accident, but we never had one. DH was very very cautious about it though, kinda neurotic and paranoid about any accidents. :haha:
> 
> It sounds like you're doing what I'm doing with all that BDing. Covering your bases in case your cycle tries to trick you this month! :)
> This is my experimental month I guess, since I'm just starting. One of the problems I'm having is now that I'm actually ttc, I'm noticing EVERYTHING! I've been a little wetter than usual today and a little bit yesterday so that's got me worrying I might O early. Are you feeling pretty relaxed about all of this or are you as uptight as I'm getting? :blush:
> 
> Our current plan is to BD every other day, so far 4th, 6th, and 8th, and then around the 10-11th we're going to BD daily until maybe the 20th, and we might even go back to every other day until AF arrives.
> I'm with you on temping! I think I'm going to start doing that next month if this month doesn't work. I also do not have a consistent schedule for waking up in the AM but I'll probably take my temp when DH has to get up and then go back to sleep! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I think folic acid is good, and usually most women take a prenatal and that is it. I think women only start adding other things when they expect problems. 

I took the soy because I read that they can make a stronger healthier egg. I have no reason suspect that my eggs aren't fine on their own, but I thought it wouldn't hurt, plus I read that so many women were getting their BFP the first month using soy, so I thought 'what the heck, ill give it a go'..:shrug: If they don't work, then I don't think I will try them again because I read that too much soy is bad for fertility, and for your health in general. 

I don't know why I am taking the B6, just throwing it in there and I figured it wouldn't hurt. And just in case I have a short LP, which I really have no idea of knowing because I dont temp etc, but I thought that maybe it may be because my breast get sore like 10 days before my period (I cant say for sure because I never really paid attention to it all that much, but now I will), so I figured that may not be long enough, so I started taking the b6 just for the heck of it and in case. 

The cough syrup, I am only taking that because I read it thins on the CM and makes it easier for sperm to swim in. And thinking about it, when I have noticed the cervical mucous, it has came out in one big glob. Very stretch, looked exactly as it said it should, but it was very thick. Seriously one big glob is the best way I can describe it. Sometimes I would notice it when going to the bathroom, and I would pull it out, and it honestly felt like I was pulling it out of a plug, if that makes sense. So maybe that means my CM is too thick, so I guess maybe its good that I got the cough syrup. I may actually post a question on the CM just to learn more about it. I been lurking on this forum for awhile, but now that I am actually TRYING, I am going to get as informed as possible :amartass:

I am a little concerned about when I am actually going to ovulate because I took soy isoflavones at the start of my cycle, and I dont know how my body will react to them. Last cycle I took them too. They didnt work, but as I told you before I didnt really time the BD'ing, so that may be why. Also my cycle was 30 days last month instead of 27 which what it is most of the time. I dont know if it was the soy or not because sometimes my cycle is 30 days but rarely. Other than that, I am a little worried I may not get my BFP, and I guess maybe a little worried that there may be something wrong with me if I dont. 

We have been BD'ing everyday, because that is just what we do anyways except before he was not ejaculating in me every time - NTNP. So I figure if we do this every day until next Saturday, we may even do it longer just in case. We shouldnt miss O this way. :nope:

I guess we both should try temping next month if this doesnt work, or even OPK... there is a kit thingy that is all digital. I thing its clear blue maybe? Anyways you just put the stick in and it tells you everything... We should look into it.


----------



## whimesy3

jenmcn1 said:


> I think it's different for everyone. Sore breasts/no sore breasts...it isn't a gauranteed sign either way. Everybody and every pregnancy is different. I have sore breasts all the time too, and when I was pregnant with my DS they were EVEN MORE sore! The best way to know - is to wait until AF is late, and poas. As much as it's difficult to wait!
> 
> ALSO- You have to remember that until the embryo implants into the uterus, you won't have any symptoms...so having sore breasts right after AF isn't a good predictor. BABY DUST TO YOU!!! XX

Thank you, Jen... I guess what I am trying to figure out is if my sore and swollen breasts sometime after ovulation means that I did not conceive. I know that I wouldnt get any pregnancy symptoms until the egg implants. :dust: to you too, my dear :)


----------



## jaydee79

i dont know what to say about that really becuse i guess all us ladies are diffrent and we all have diffrent experiences due to ovulation or TTC when i conceived my daughter nearly 8 yrs ago i woke up one morning b4 i was even due and acused my husband of using my breasts as a punch bag they were extremely heavy big and very painful to touch when i did cheap pregnancy tests they were faint lines and then i had implantation bleeding when i was a week late my husband thought i started my period until i demanded him to pick up a boots test and it was possitive but now im finding it hard to TTC did an ovulation test today and its negative :( and around my nipples are slightly tender so i have no idea if iv ovulated my BBT is up and down like a yoyo but i dont think iv conceived just shame usual shit!!! excuse my language but thats way im feeling today confused :( about my ovulation everything now i find it much harder to TTC


----------



## whimesy3

Its alright. I wish I knew the answer to this though. Im trying to see if my body and some other women who experiencing the same. may be giving us a clue we are not pregnant, that way we do not have to endure the 2ww LOL. 

It really would be nice to know because I may have just ovulated, if not I will be soon and I wanna know so I am not so disappointed when my period does come.


----------



## jaydee79

iv been monitoring my BBT every morning, last month i did LH ovulation 9 test strips around the time im surpose to ovulate all ov them was negative :( i was pee,ing for england tho right the way through the whole month i even went to have a urine sample done to to see if i had an infection no sign the nurse almost told me off and told me im haven to much sex :( thats causing it :( i think i even came on my period a day early :( but i dint notice any breast tenderness arround last month sometimes i get breast tenderness at different times of the month b4 im due but normally i can get breast tenderness when im on pmt....or just before im due


----------



## jaydee79

well iv not been much help but iv never heard of any one really haven a real clue to knowing if they havent conceived unless they do a preggie test or just know i did come across someone who claim to say exactly the same story as you tho on the interent when i was browsing and indication to say they know they dint conceive weird anyway good luck hun in finding your search im sure one or 2 ladies on here might relate to your story :)


----------



## emmahopeful

OOh, hi there! I found this thread by searching for this exact topic! My boobs get really sore the second I ovulate and this continues until my AF. HOWEVER, I have been pregnant before (which sadly ended in ectopic) and my boobs were sore then as well.

My boobs are not sore since last night, so I'm expecting AF any second (GGGRRRRR!!) but I know exactly what you mean about this whole boob thing. I guess because I normally get AF when I wake up, I'm still holding out hope because it's 11am and I haven't got it yet. Pathetic! The straws that we ladies clutch....

Anyway, good thread. x


----------



## mybabyluv3

So this is what I found when I was wondering the same thing. I suffer from sore heavy bbs every cycle. Sometimes right after O sometimes only within a few days before AF. Usually lasting til about the day after AF starts. Can't wait til she shows to get some relief. But you never can tell. 2 cycles ago I had sore nipples from O day on. Wasn't charting yet so can't say that I actually O'd or not. This month the pain was different. It really hurt on the sides, and from I've been seeing on here is that a lot of women have side tenderness near the armpits and end up getting their BFPs so naturally I was hopeful that this meant the same for me. No BFP, and my breasts have gotten more relaxed at cd2, but I guess the side pain was so bad I still have that tenderness. So who knows what all this means.:wacko: 


If your breast pain is on the sides of your breasts, this indicates that ovulation has occurred, according to Dr. Jerilynn Prior, a Canadian clinician, researcher and professor of endocrinology at the University of British Columbia. If the pain is in the front of the breasts or over the nipples, this indicates that estrogen dominance has occurred, which may mean the lack of ovulation. If a woman experiences pain both on the sides and in the front of her breasts, this can mean that ovulation occurred but an inadequate amount of progesterone was produced after ovulation so estrogen dominance is still occurring.



Read more: Do Breasts Get Sore When Ovulating? | eHow.com https://www.ehow.com/about_5348559_do-breasts-sore-ovulating.html#ixzz1Y26u8Os8


----------



## whimesy3

mybabyluv3 said:


> So this is what I found when I was wondering the same thing. I suffer from sore heavy bbs every cycle. Sometimes right after O sometimes only within a few days before AF. Usually lasting til about the day after AF starts. Can't wait til she shows to get some relief. But you never can tell. 2 cycles ago I had sore nipples from O day on. Wasn't charting yet so can't say that I actually O'd or not. This month the pain was different. It really hurt on the sides, and from I've been seeing on here is that a lot of women have side tenderness near the armpits and end up getting their BFPs so naturally I was hopeful that this meant the same for me. No BFP, and my breasts have gotten more relaxed at cd2, but I guess the side pain was so bad I still have that tenderness. So who knows what all this means.:wacko:
> 
> 
> If your breast pain is on the sides of your breasts, this indicates that ovulation has occurred, according to Dr. Jerilynn Prior, a Canadian clinician, researcher and professor of endocrinology at the University of British Columbia. If the pain is in the front of the breasts or over the nipples, this indicates that estrogen dominance has occurred, which may mean the lack of ovulation. If a woman experiences pain both on the sides and in the front of her breasts, this can mean that ovulation occurred but an inadequate amount of progesterone was produced after ovulation so estrogen dominance is still occurring.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Do Breasts Get Sore When Ovulating? | eHow.com https://www.ehow.com/about_5348559_do-breasts-sore-ovulating.html#ixzz1Y26u8Os8

Um, wow that was really helpful!!!!! You get an A for awesome X


----------



## christinas06

My nipples are usually sore 2-3 DPO. And they are not sore every month. Well, this month they were sore at 1 DPO. They really hurt today. So we will see if I get a + in a few weeks.


----------



## Trulyoo

Hi Ladies, I am experiencing the same thing here at 5dpo so I thought I'd join your conversation!

I have tender breasts every month, sometimes during ovulation, sometimes after ovulation, and then other times just right before AF. There was one month, I think it was in May or June, where my breasts were so swollen right after ovulation. They hurt badly and here huge! And I've never experienced such pain before, for sure I thought I had succeeded. But sadly, every HPT I took came back negative. It wasn't the month as odd as my symptoms were. The next several months I had tender breasts only right before AF. Here we are in Sept, and I've been experiencing the tender swollen breasts at 0DPO until now at 5DPO. My experience says this is nothing, but honestly I can't help but hope. If this pain keeps up, I just may have a chance. So I embarrassingly admit that I keep feeling them up in hopes they still hurt. lol. It's a long ttw....I hate it. And really, I have no other sypmtoms worth mentioning. This is our 6 mo of TTC and I'm so stressed. Starting to wonder if something is wrong......


----------



## whimesy3

Wow, if they were that much bigger I probably would have thought I was pregnant too! Since this is my first month of TTC, I paid close attention to everything! I felt ovulation pains & noticed EWCM on the 10th of this month, then had ovulations pains on until about the 13th/14th, so that was cycle day 12-15/16. I believe I ovulated on one of those days but can't be sure exactly which on because I wasn't temping or anything. The sore breasts is definitely from the rise of progesterone. So since I don't know on what day exactly I ovlated, I don't know my DPO when I started to feel the progesterone rise, but I know I had sore breasts for 9 days before my period showed up right on time this Monday the 26th. Monday morning my breast still were sore, but not as sore as the day before, so this was my progesterone drop, which means AF is right around the corner..sure enough she showed up at 10:00pm. I really am enjoying learning about my body & how to read it. I think I will be able to tell when I actually do conceive because my body is pretty consistent. If my breasts are very sore for more than 30 days ever (my longest cycle is 30 days), I will probably wait like 3 more days and test for pregnancy.


----------



## Ash0619

@Trulyoo- I'm doing the same thing! Sore boobs are common for me, but this cycle they are on the sides and seem more painful than normal, although this is my first cycle ttc and I can't be 100% sure. But I said the same thing you did, I keep feeling my boobs to make sure they're still sore lol. The pain is worse when they're touched than when I'm just sitting there.


----------



## Trulyoo

Well I hope you ladies have a lucky first month! It's so exciting when you embark on this journey but as the months go by you realize that conceiving is super hard! Can't wait for your bfp's. Testing is soon!


----------



## mybabyluv3

I was wondering where this thread went! I am obsessed with checking the girls. Dh loves them after O. Says he loves the way they feel and sit up. Ha ha when af shows its like they just deflate. I took soy this cycle and am now scared to death I'm not going to O. Had all the symptoms. Ewcm, cramps, even the sore bbs and gas that comes right after, but my temps are not going up. Now cm is just sticky/creamy. It's weird. Usually my temps go up fine right after af. This time they stayed down. Cycles are normally 27-30 days. Last cycle was a late O on cd16. Today makes cd16 and not sign of a change.


----------



## whimesy3

Yep, your breasts deflate when AF shows because the progesterone dropped, which means you didn't get pregnant...if they stay the same or the pain/swelling increases the day AF flow is suppose to arrive, and a few days after, then you probably did conceive! So that should be a sign :) 

That is strange about the soy... I took it last cycle too & I believe I did ovulate..I had the EWCM and the twinges in pulling in both ovaries, but I was not temping or using OPK's so I cannot say what day it was that I actually did.

Today is cycle day 4 for me, and I started again with the soy on cycle day 2. I am going to take them until cycle day six, then I will start with the OPK's and the temping, so I will find out what day exactly I ovulate. But I have read several times on medical articles that your body does NOT make progesterone if you didn't ovulate, so I am pretty sure I am :) so watch for your sore breasts,because if you get them, you ovulated... You must keep us posted!


----------



## mybabyluv3

They do seem a bit heavier and a lil tender. It's hard to tell. Sometimes the change comes immediately following O, and sometimes not for a few days before af. I missed two crucial days of temping and I keep wanting to believe that one of those days is when I O'd but these low temps are bothering me. Usually after O my temps go way up, staying around 98.0 and up. This cycle I can't seem to get away from 97-97.2. Before O I usally have higher temps. This cycle is just weird.

You really should start temping. This is only my second cycle charting. Temping is the only way they say to know for sure if you O because you can have all the symptoms, O pains, ewcm, but they don't necessarily mean O. It can just be a LH surge and your body can gear up to O and not be successful until later. I know, it happened to me last cycle. Even had pos opks but didn't actually O until about 5 days later.


----------



## comotion89

I have sore nipples about 2 weeks before I come on I also get hot n have abdominal pains n back ect always not pregnant lol tho my cycles r all over the place hahah hate Sore breasts especially as they look heavier become more veiny n look darker Grrrr


----------



## mybabyluv3

I feel like it kinda takes the fun out of the tww if you get all the symptoms anyway. Then you spend time obsessing, it's sore breasts but it feels different. Or looks different. Or the pain is in the nipple not the sides like usual, lol! Only thing we can really do is poas.


----------



## LizziesMama

I don't think breast tenderness that immediately follows ovulation should be a reason to automatically rule out a BFP for that month. Implantation doesn't occur until AT LEAST 5 dpo and most common is 8-10. Your hormone levels will be the same during the first week after ovulation whether you conceived or not. 

The hormone progesterone, which peaks after ovulation is what causes your breasts to be tender in the 2ww. This (prog. rise) is going to happen whether your pregnant or not. The reason they stop being sore right before AF is because progesterone takes a nose dive and drops really low. That's actually what causes you to get AF. If you were pregnant, the embryo would take over progesterone production and the drop wouldn't happen. Therefore, your breasts might remain sore.

All that being said, some women don't have sore breasts after ovulation, or as an early pregnancy symptom. Another case of everyone is different.

This topic peaked my interest, because this is the first month ever that my breasts were TERRIBLY sore a couple days after O and still are, but not as severe. Usually they might get a TINY bit sore right before AF, so this is odd. But it was too early for implantation to have occurred, so I know it's not a pregnancy symptom. Although, I don't necessarily think I'm out for this month yet either. I guess I'll know in a week.


----------



## whimesy3

LizziesMama said:


> I don't think breast tenderness that immediately follows ovulation should be a reason to automatically rule out a BFP for that month. Implantation doesn't occur until AT LEAST 5 dpo and most common is 8-10. Your hormone levels will be the same during the first week after ovulation whether you conceived or not.
> 
> The hormone progesterone, which peaks after ovulation is what causes your breasts to be tender in the 2ww. This (prog. rise) is going to happen whether your pregnant or not. The reason they stop being sore right before AF is because progesterone takes a nose dive and drops really low. That's actually what causes you to get AF. If you were pregnant, the embryo would take over progesterone production and the drop wouldn't happen. Therefore, your breasts might remain sore.
> 
> All that being said, some women don't have sore breasts after ovulation, or as an early pregnancy symptom. Another case of everyone is different.
> 
> This topic peaked my interest, because this is the first month ever that my breasts were TERRIBLY sore a couple days after O and still are, but not as severe. Usually they might get a TINY bit sore right before AF, so this is odd. But it was too early for implantation to have occurred, so I know it's not a pregnancy symptom. Although, I don't necessarily think I'm out for this month yet either. I guess I'll know in a week.

Yep. If you read the other posts, you will see that we figured all of this out already LOL. As far as the progesterone being the reason we feel sore breasts, then it dropping and AF coming etc etc. 

And yes, every not every woman feels this from the progesterone rise, I know that of course we are all different! Crazy ladies :) 

First month of trying was great.. learned a lot about my body.. Didnt get pregnant obviously, but its cool to know the signs your body is giving you when it is doing certain things. I am pretty consistent, and that is good too. 

If mine were ever more sore than normal, or the pain continued past the day of my longest period (30), then I would know I was pregnant, and take a test... 

If its unusual, for you for them to be that sore, sounds pretty good :)!! :dust:


----------



## whimesy3

mybabyluv3 said:


> I feel like it kinda takes the fun out of the tww if you get all the symptoms anyway. Then you spend time obsessing, it's sore breasts but it feels different. Or looks different. Or the pain is in the nipple not the sides like usual, lol! Only thing we can really do is poas.


LOL yup that is what I was doing, :haha: but I didnt notice anything different.. I wont ever take pregnancy test unless I feel these symptoms for a few days after my period was due LOL.


----------



## mybabyluv3

I wish I could hold out. I'm not as bad as some, but I do test as early as cd7. I just feel the need to get it out my system. Then maybe every other day or two after that. Then when I realize it probably won't be positive I cool out and just wait for AF. Really, I test early to see if I at least will get a chemical pg. I am ttc after a tubal reversal so I just want to know that I can at least still get pregnant.


----------



## whimesy3

I wont test early. Because I would be more sad seeing the BFN than seeing AF.. Plus I just wont waste the money. That also would bother me if the test turned up negative lol.


----------



## mybabyluv3

It does make me sad but I get over it. Well at least I have been. I hear you with the money thing. That is why I am out of opks and haven't been using them. When I really can't hold out and I don't want to waste my hpts I run I to the $tree and grab one. Apparently they work just as good, but I wouldn't know that anyway.


----------



## whimesy3

LOL you're hilarious.


----------



## Trulyoo

Lizzies, sounds like you've accurately summarized it! Yes, logically and scientifically it is spot on as you you've described and like myself, I understand the science behind the sypmtoms at this point. But like you mentioned, this month is a bit different for you. So, aren't you just hoping a tweeny weeny bit that this might be the month? Sigh........every month, I hope is my month. I'm at 6DPO no symptoms yet to read into. I refused to be fooled! Once the girls stop hurting, I know I'll be terribly sad. Who knew pain would be such a welcomed thing! haha.

Anyway, today I touched a pregnant lady. I hope I got some lucky baby dust from her. =)


----------



## Ash0619

I used to have the exact same mindset as Whimesy. I keep saying I will NOT test early cause a BFN is more sad than AF. Buuuut....now that I'm only a few days from testing, I'm starting to change my mind and think if I just take a test I then I'll be sad about a negative, but at least I'll be able to move on with my life and prepare more for next month, and stop stressing about this one. I just don't know anymore.


----------



## WantingABubba

**Bump**

I'm 10dpo (well, technically 11dpo now :D), and have got very sore boobs. Last cycle, they were sore, but I think that had more to do with me constantly poking them. Now, they feel like they're sore even when I'm not poking them (still doing plenty poking, though :haha:), and it hurts on the sides, and bottom. They feel very heavy and full, and my nipples feel sensitive. My boobs started to get sore around 4dpo, but the soreness intensified around DPO8, accompanied with back pain, a LOT of flatulance and my areloas look bigger and darker, and swollen.

Took a digi today and it was negative. Doh. Wasn't with FMU either, and I hadn't held any pee. I am planning to test again on Xmas eve, first with an IC or FRER, then if positive, I will confirm on a digi.

Wish me luck. I'm so desperate for this FX :dust: xx


----------



## Luvablelass

hi ladies.. I know this is a few months old but this relates so much to me it's unreal!! me and my partner were ttc for a year and a half. every month my boobs would get sore like clockwork, I'd ovulate.. then 2 days later I'd start to feel my breasts getting tender on the sides, then it would get worse until the day before af was due and they'd taper off!! this is how I just KNEW I was pregnant! well let me tell you in october 2011 the same routine I ovulated, me and dh did the deed as per norm, sure enough 2 days later my boobs started to get sore, exactly like every other month. I tested on 9 dpo..BFP!!! kept testing and lines were getting Stronger however my boobs were getting less sore :-/ .. I'm now 11+4 days and they don't hurt at all!!! so pleeease don't count yourself out every month cos you just never know! I had the exact same build up to af as I did every month!! sorry for the s.a lol! good luck with everything

x x x


----------



## ErikaJo85

Thanks for this thread (I know it is a few months old) but Thanks. I was searching the internet for the answer to this question and I just keep finding out everyone is different. I am 1dpo and they are sore on the sides but they usually are so this is going to drive me nuts...always!


----------



## Ash0619

Yup, after this question I've learned a lot more about ttc. 

Basically, every month after you ovulate, your progesterone starts to rise to sustain pregnancy....whether you're pregnant or not, or trying to get pregnant or not. Our bodies are just always preparing in case we're going to get pregnant. So the progesterone rise is what effects each woman differently, some feel the rise with sore boobs, others get headaches, or fatigue, etc. Well, the symptoms of progesterone rise also mimic pregnancy symptoms because they both deal with rising progesterone...so until you get that BFP, there is no way to tell based on symptoms. 

Sometimes, a pregnant woman will have a small sign or two- like cramps earlier than normal for a friend or for me, a bloody nose, but there is really no way to tell without that positive blood or urine test! 

Anyway, long story short- you always have a chance! :)


----------



## Stinas

Very interesting Ash!!!
Thanks!


----------



## wendyk1

This has been a great thread to read! I normally don't get sore nipples/boobs during the TWW, but this cycle, around 2dpo, my nipples got very sore and are still sore at 9 dpo. Really hoping it's my turn for a BFP!!!


GL ladies!


----------



## amalar

Since this thread is still going I thought I would throw this out there. My breasts are always tender and sore after ovulation. Last month they were not. Not even a little. And beleive me, I checked. well...guess what...BFP 3days after AF was supposed to come. I started testing at 11DPO and got BFN all the way untill what was supposed to be CD3. I guess in answer to the original question. If your breasts usually hurt or are painfull or swollen after ovulation or just prior to AF or the pain is in a different spot than ususal and then all of a sudden are not, it may be a good sign... Baby dust to all the TTCers.


----------



## babalon

I'm in the same boat, i was due on Fri or Sat depending on whether i'm going to have a 28 day or a 29 day cycle (like last month). I haven't come on yet and my boobs are not sore, they always get sore within the 2ww and they didn't and still haven't. I'm still waiting for my period to show, been having a few cramps like its on its way though i hope its not :( x


----------



## airotciv

In the past few cycles, I've noticed my boobs have started to hurt, especially as I took off my bra of an evening. This month they don't hurt and I am sooo hoping that it's my BFP!! I'll let you know, fingers so tightly crossed and praying to God!!! xxx


----------



## anneliese

The same thing happens to me every month (or at least the last few months that I've really been paying attention to my cycle), but I guess you guys have already figured out the reason for it. I hate it though because the constant tenderness after O gives me false hope during the TWW thinking the tenderness could be a pregnancy symptom :(


----------



## WantingABubba

My boobs didn't hurt last month and I thought I was gonna get a BFP. As it turns out, I got one 'bfp', and several BFNs, including a neg blood test. I think I had a chemical or it was an evap.

Now, I'm 12DPO today and boobs are hurting. Not taking it to mean ANYTHING :haha:


----------



## coralym30

hey girls .. im curious about this as well 

usualy from ovulation to my af my nipples are really sore but nothing so far and im 3dpo

all ive had the ovulation cramps wich i usualy get and they go away but im still having cramps on and off that kinds feel like af cramps

i hope to get a bfp this month !!


----------



## soniia21f

Its like that to me too.. it will be normal to the woman. also its like you are going to be .... :)


----------



## tigger2004

Hi everyone, I'm new to the site and had a question? I know that I started to O around April 25 maybe a couple of days sooner. I had cramps that came from my left side that felt like af and my bbs started hurting around the same time and still hurt. Is it possible that I'm pregnant??


----------



## coralym30

ive been having sore breasts since 5 dpo .. my left breast hurts more then the right lol weird

also ive had cramps since


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi aware this thread is old but came across it when doing some research on breast pain post. I always have spore boobs from ovulation to a few days before AF. This month I don;t have any pain and I am on day 22 of 28 days cycle. I was assuming I may not have ovulated this month (even though fertility friend is showing crosshairs on my chart). Did anyone find out why they did not get their usual breast pain? Was their a problem with ovulation?


----------



## pinklover

Hi soon to be mommies and for wives who are TTC! 
my hubby and i recently got married, and we've been TTC. Ever since i started my period, i had regular AF, but just last month, it only lasted for 2 days (instead of the usualy 4 to 5 days). and 3 days after my AF, my breasts became sore. it has been 2 weeks and my breasts are still sore. :( due for AF is next week, on the 26th, and i'm keeping my fingers crossed to get a BFP! 

Baby dust to all!


----------



## Chris_25

whimesy3 said:


> This is not addressed to the women who have no breast pain or whatever after ovulation. This is more of a question about myself, and women who also experience this, and maybe they could share a story or add something that may be seen as informative and useful to me or other women wondering the same thing.
> 
> So every month right after ovulation I get sore and swollen breasts, and this last until I get my period. When my breast are no longer sore, I know my period will come within a few hours or the next day for sure.
> 
> So now every time after ovulation when my breast get sore and swollen, I figure I didnt get pregnant, and I will have to try again. It makes me very sad. I know that sore swollen breast are an early pregnancy sign for some women, but I read a couple posts on a forum- not a baby forum like this one, but just one where you can ask any type of question - where one woman said she always had sore breast after ovulation, then when she actually was pregnant, she didnt get sore breasts until 2 weeks after ovulation. Another woman had the same experience - no sore breasts which was unusual, and then she was pregnant that month.
> 
> Is this common among other women? If so, do you know what would cause this? Like is there a way that our bodies can somehow tell that the egg hass disintegrated, so it starts producing hormones to shed the lining etc, and those hormones is what causes breast soreness and swelling?
> 
> And why would those women not have breast swelling and soreness for weeks if the egg had been fertilized? What I am thinking is that the hormones that cause our period is what makes breast swollen etc right after ovulation, and the hcg is what causes breast to be swollen right after implantation.
> 
> So basically what I am asking is: Is my body telling me that I did NOT conceive right after ovulation hence the sore breasts etc? Perhaps if so I will not drive myself insane during the 2ww. :haha:
> 
> I hope this question makes sense. Would love to hear what you ladies have to sa



Wow this question sounded exactly like the question i've been looking for to be able to explain and make some sort of sense! lol So basically are we not out if we do get the pains in the boobs right after ovulation? I usually get sore nipples for about 2 days and then starts the bad side of my boob pains! Every month when I do experience this I get so angry because I think i'm out 2 weeks before my period.


----------



## Jess125

amalar said:


> Since this thread is still going I thought I would throw this out there. My breasts are always tender and sore after ovulation. Last month they were not. Not even a little. And beleive me, I checked. well...guess what...BFP 3days after AF was supposed to come. I started testing at 11DPO and got BFN all the way untill what was supposed to be CD3. I guess in answer to the original question. If your breasts usually hurt or are painfull or swollen after ovulation or just prior to AF or the pain is in a different spot than ususal and then all of a sudden are not, it may be a good sign... Baby dust to all the TTCers.

First off I want to say that I think this is a great thread! I always know when I ovulate because my nipples become sore immediately afterward. The pain gradually gets worse and my breasts get fuller until AF. This cycle, my nipples hurt at ovulation and continued to hurt for a few days, but then the pain just went away! I'm CD 8/9 now and my breasts are a little fuller but not sore at all so I can't help but wonder if that's a good sign??

Would love to hear some more opinions on this!!


----------



## crazzy.kitty

Hi there my comment cant help you more ust me thanking you for letting me know there is other people going through the same thing. We been trying for 3 years but found out that I needed an Op I had something called kissing Ovary's and Endo really bad. I had the Op 2 and a half months ago and since the op I have had really painful swollen boobs right after ovulation. which I thought col pregnant. But no I was not. which then got me worried about the breast pain as I have never had as bad pain as what I got now. so sorry I could not help you with an answer but thanx for helping me.


----------



## mandy_grovie1

I posted on another thread in regards to this. I usually get sore boobs a few days after I ovulate, before AF. There are some months where I don't, but very few. So when I thought 'no breast pain!', I was sure I was going to get a bfp. But I didn't. So I don't think it's that reliable of a symptom. It certainly could mean something but we must remember that no cycle is exactly the same. For me personally, I haven't found it to mean anything definitive!! xx


----------



## dreaminghopin

In the 10 months I have been TTC-ing I always had breast pain post ovulation. Last month didn't experience any and was slightly positive. This month have not had any breast pain either. Really weird. Waiting on blood test results to see if I ovulated this month.


----------



## MrsHamstra

I know this thread is from forever ago but what if your body is so very regular? I mean I have very regular symptoms that start at 12DPO breast tenderness always at 12DPO let's me know af is on the way! Well this cycle was way different!!! TTc for 2 years and my BBS have been so sore and tender since 3DPO I am 7DPO now and don't really feel anything selse started to have light cramping yesterday could I have conceived? 
Breast hurt awful on the sides everyday its just sol early for them to start aching like this with me this 2ww has been the longest ever!

Testing 10DPO so I can't wait to find out!


----------



## anneliese

I wasn't tracking O at all the cycle I fell pregnant, so I can't be sure when I ovulated (although it's typically very regular), but I did not feel any breast tenderness until CD 24. Every other month I started getting sore boobs between CD 15-17. So I am thinking that the pregnancy caused my boobs NOT to be sore and when they were actually sore it was from pregnancy symptoms. If my dating scan at 12 weeks matches up with when I usually ovulate, then it will pretty much confirm it for me


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hope you get you bfp mrs hammstra.. I had 2 months where I had no breast tenderness a while back when I posted on this thread. However got my bfp last month and boobs started off like normal but didn't subside like they usually do.


----------



## phrumkidost

I am so grateful for this thread and happy to see it is still going! I usually get sore nipples after ovulation, which morph into fuller and sore breasts, up until AF. Its really great to see so many other women with this symptom and see how it differs -- or doesn't -- when the BFP comes. 

Also hoping for a BFP for you Mrs. Hamstra. Please keep us posted!

AFM, I'm 8dpo, sore breasts, and TIRED. But the latter may be due to progesterone cream I've started taking post-ovulation to help balance things out hormonally. I'm hoping all the BFPs in this thread rub off on me! LOL


----------



## MrsHamstra

Awww thanks girls I am 10dpo today and my boobs still aching bad like nothing I've ever felt its not a normal pms symptom and just when I think they are starting to let up heck no it hurts on the sides near my armpit and under my breast. 3dpo 4 5 6 7 8 9 10dpo!! That's a little odd I feel pregnant!
Wish me luck testin on Tuesday!


----------



## Ellberry

I just want to say I'm so glad I found this thread! :) I know it's really old and I actually found it through googling 'sore breasts after ovulation' :)
We haven't used any bc for 2 yrs then started officially trying in July. I have always always had sore breasts about 3-4 days before af, however last month they were agony straight after ov :( I knew it couldn't be a sign as was far too early but we ended up convincing ourselves that I was pregnant, turns out I wasn't. We just put it down to an odd month but now exactly the same has happened again and I was getting really worried something was going wrong...hence googling it :) anyway, you have all reassured me that I might still be normal so thankyou!!! :) only thing is the pain makes it unbearable for us to continue dtd for the rest of the month :( anyway, I saw some of you we're pregnant since starting this so congratulations :) and those that aren't....lots of luck! X


----------



## AndreaFlorida

For 3 and a half years of TTC I have always had sore bb's after ovulation at least by 7dpo sometimes beginning as early as 1dpo...but this cycle NOTHING...no sore bb's NOTHING....even last cycle on my inectibles I still usually have sore bb's but NOTHING....so I duno I'm testing but not seeing much of anything yet my trigger shot has been gone for 2 days now...so if I get a line I'll update you all so glad you all brought this thread back up to the top :)


----------



## mandy_grovie1

@andreaflorida how many dpo are you?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

My ticker is correct but I think AF is coming with my headache that I have....I dont feel good at all :(


----------



## TMonster

I normally have sore breasts at around 10dpo or later. usually around CD24 out of a 31 day cycle and I didnt think about it today, I am supposedly 3 dpo with an ovulation that came REALLY early (CD11) and I commented to my OH that my breasts were hurting when I took off my bra. 

My worst PMS symptom is sore breasts. My breasts are LARGE G cups (I am very top heavy but not overweight) and taking off my bra is always excruciating around that TOM and up to 2 days into my cycle. I have never had anything this early. Then again, this cycle is weird. I am not experiencing the same level of pain but I definitely noticed as soon as I took off my bra today that my breasts were a bit sore.


----------



## samanthap

I have tender bbs almost my whole cycle. It's really annoying. I just remember that being the first sign of pregnancy with my son. But now I have it all the time.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Bump.


Found this while searching bnb...thought others may find it interesting!


----------



## LoveSanrio

I have sore bbs after ovulation, and if I am pregnant that cycle it is a different kind of pain. It will be more on the sides, and more pronounced. Guess I will be testing that theory this month because bbs are hurting in that "different" kind of way since yesterday, i.e. very painful on the sides, sharp shooting pains through bbs, tingling sensation in bbs. I'm 7dpo today.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hey love.

Im in the exact same boat as you.....fFx


----------



## LoveSanrio

FX for the both of us! When will you be testing?


----------



## Breaking Dawn

LoveSanrio said:


> FX for the both of us! When will you be testing?

Af is due friday....but bc of Valentines day....i will test on the 14th.....juuuuuust in case theres the tiny bit of a chance i can surprise hubby!

How about you?


----------



## LoveSanrio

I'll be testing on the 13th, as I believe AF is due on the 14th (great Valentine's gift huh...) Have you been having any symptoms? My boobs being sore is the main thing that really stands out to me, but I have also had a few other things like bleeding gums while eating a ham sandwich earlier, my pee smells a bit strong (like guy pee lol), tired, and had a very vivid nightmare earlier today while I napped. 

Guess only time will tell! I hope this is it for both of us!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

FX for you ladies :)


----------



## TMonster

Just an update... This month I got sore breasts right before ovulation. I have NEVER in my life had sore breasts before ovulation but I did and sure enough got my :bfp:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

TMonster said:


> Just an update... This month I got sore breasts right before ovulation. I have NEVER in my life had sore breasts before ovulation but I did and sure enough got my :bfp:

Congrats hun!!!!

Do you mean after ovulation or before?


----------



## TMonster

Breaking Dawn said:


> Congrats hun!!!!
> 
> Do you mean after ovulation or before?

Before. My breasts started getting sore 2-3 days before I ovulated and I was freaking out. I told my dh that something was wrong. I always get breast tenderness at around 10dpo. I NEVER feel ovulation pains and I never get tenderness before I ovulate. 

This past cycle I got tenderness 2-3 days before the temp spike on my chart. I was googling breast tenderness before ovulation and its common in some people to get breast tenderness right around that time to prepare for ovulation.

I took a hpt to make sure I wasnt pregnant then because I was going crazy. I also knew I wasnt pregnant before because I was at the doctors office in Jan and we took progesterone levels and my peak was at 12 then it dropped to 9 and the doctor did an ultrasound and saw nothing. 

I think for some reason my progesterone went really high this month which started with the early tenderness. In fact right now I just got my results back and I am at 28 for 4 weeks which is kinda freaking me out since it seems to be much higher than it should be at 4 weeks but the doctors office said it was fine.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

TMonster,...so this whole cycle felt different for you.

I've just got to wait it out now almost done the tww. 

Congrats again.


----------



## TMonster

Yes, the entire cycle felt different. I also *felt* pregnant if that makes any sense at all.

Every past cycle my dh would ask if I was pregnant and I would tell him that I didnt think I was, that I didn't *feel* pregnant. He told me I was being silly and I would test and I was negative. This cycle I told him I felt pregnant before I tested. I was a little nervous to even say it because I didnt want to be wrong and it was just a hunch but I really felt different.


----------



## Virgo Hopeful

I was so happy to find this thread! Myself and DH are currently ttc no 1, and so far we are still trying lol!! This is really our first cycle to try properly, previous to this we weren't trying, but we weren't preventing if you know what i mean, for about 8 months now and when i wasnt getting any "scares" we decided to be more proactive about it, and i have been tracking my cycle, when i ovulate etc.. But every month before AF i get sore boobs and just before AF arrives it subsides, but this month im really hoping this symptom may mean im pregnant!!Im 10 dpo today..and my breasts are still so sore, and feel heavier, another sympton that i have is sore gums particularly over my incisors?


----------



## Karenfla36

hi, this is also my first month TTC. i am on CD 21 and am 11DPO. No symptoms, but i know when my period is coming due to slighty sore breasts. i have that now and my AF is due between this Wednesday and Monday the 25th. my cycles range from 23 to 28 days every month. I also read that many women do not have symptoms when they become pregnant and i am sure every woman is different. i would say, like many others, until AF comes, you are not out of the game! I also read that some women do get symptoms, but still are not pregnant. so i guess you just don't know until you test. and don't test too early. wait until you are late. That is my plan.

Good luck to all of you!!! :)


----------



## Virgo Hopeful

Hi Karenfla,
My cycle is very similar to yours too, it ranges from 23-28 days, which sometimes is frustrating when it comes to ttw! I have to agree with what you said in that until AF arrives - do not lose hope!
Good luck to you and I hope you get your positive sooner than you think :)


----------



## maadyttc2

hi, did u got ur bfp this month?


----------



## maadyttc2

LoveSanrio said:


> I have sore bbs after ovulation, and if I am pregnant that cycle it is a different kind of pain. It will be more on the sides, and more pronounced. Guess I will be testing that theory this month because bbs are hurting in that "different" kind of way since yesterday, i.e. very painful on the sides, sharp shooting pains through bbs, tingling sensation in bbs. I'm 7dpo today.

hi, did u got ur bfp this month?


----------



## maadyttc2

Hello Ladies,
I am new to this forum.
I was searching for some answers and i found this thread. its good to see lot of frnds with same symptoms, feelings...:hugs:

i am 31 year old. blessed with 2 1/2 year old son, and now ttc#2 since 6 months.
For the first pregnancy i was so lucky that i got pregnant in the first cycle.:happydance:
and i was thinking ttc2 will be piece of cake, and i will get pregant in the first cycle. but i got :bfn: for 6 months. i am so worried and frustrated:cry:

my cycles are usually 27-30 days. I am using clearblue digital OPK and i am getting smilies every month but BFN. i also used bbt charts, but they are not for me, i can't wakeup everyday same time. some times my DS will wake up early in the morning, that day temps will not be accurate, and charts are like moutains :muaha:. so i stopped temping and just doing opks. from last month i added clearblue fertility monitor. it also gave me freaking :bfn:
In all these BFN cycles i got sore boobs immediately after ovulation. they will be firm, heavy and large. the pain stops just before the day AF arrives and gives me the sign that i am out that month.

today i am on cd 28. i usually ovulate between cd 13 to cd 18 but not this cycle. i was loosing hopes of ovulation and to my surprise i got my smiley on cd 22 night. cbfm showed peak on cd 23 morning. i think i ovulated on cd 24. this is very unusual for me to ovulate this late and making my cycle 36-38 days long. today is 4dpo. and one more surprise is, till now i have no sore boobs at all. i donno is this a good sign or bad sign. all past cycles with bfn gave me sore boobs after ovulation. i am just freaking out and so confused :confused: will this be my month??

fingers crossed. and baby dust to all :dust:


----------



## maadyttc2

hello ladies
how r u all?
why no replies :(


----------



## mandy_grovie1

Many people assume that when you get pregnant, your cycle should be totally opposite of what you experience when you're not pregnant. But that's not true. It really is different for everyone. For me, breast pain was an indicator that I was pregnant because I still got super sore boobs after I ovulated and now at 10 weeks they're even WORSE. It's always good to track your symptoms and how you feel but don't assume that it automatically means one thing or the other!! Good luck Hun xx


----------



## spl

I've also had sore gums and teeth around upper incisors. Did you end up being pregnant Virgo Hopeful? Wondering how many other people have had this as a pregnancy symptom.


----------



## kelley828

I never had sore breasts after ovulation up until last month. Why all the sudden the breasts soreness? So last month and this month after ovulation my breasts are sore. My breasts don't get sore before af. The first time I had sore breasts was when I was pregnant 5 years ago. So when my breasts were sore last month I thought for sure I was pregnant. NOT didn't happen. And now again I am 2 dpo and extremely sore breasts. Not sure what to think. I guess I won't be reading too much into my sore breasts this month and get my hopes up.


----------



## Hope87

kelley828 said:


> I never had sore breasts after ovulation up until last month. Why all the sudden the breasts soreness? So last month and this month after ovulation my breasts are sore. My breasts don't get sore before af. The first time I had sore breasts was when I was pregnant 5 years ago. So when my breasts were sore last month I thought for sure I was pregnant. NOT didn't happen. And now again I am 2 dpo and extremely sore breasts. Not sure what to think. I guess I won't be reading too much into my sore breasts this month and get my hopes up.

I'm in the same boat. DH and I are TTC #1. Before this whole TTC adventure, I _thought_ I knew my body intimately, especially since I've been off birth control for over two years. Boy was I wrong! Before TTC, I would normally have sore breasts and cramping 1-2 days before my period (26-28 day cycle). Like clockwork every cycle. 

I've noticed that this doesn't hold true anymore. This past cycle in particular was odd, since my breasts became tender, sore (specifically on the sides) and veiny around 4-5DPO. I _never_ had that happen before, so I was really excited and optimistic! I was even MORE excited when I had spotting around 9-10DPO. Unfortunately the spotting hasn't stopped, the breast pain and veins have gone away, and this morning (15DPO) the Clearblue Advance pregnancy test said "Not Pregnant". 

Just goes to show how our bodies change and react differently, especially when you want something so badly.


----------



## lisap2008

Hope87 said:


> kelley828 said:
> 
> 
> I never had sore breasts after ovulation up until last month. Why all the sudden the breasts soreness? So last month and this month after ovulation my breasts are sore. My breasts don't get sore before af. The first time I had sore breasts was when I was pregnant 5 years ago. So when my breasts were sore last month I thought for sure I was pregnant. NOT didn't happen. And now again I am 2 dpo and extremely sore breasts. Not sure what to think. I guess I won't be reading too much into my sore breasts this month and get my hopes up.
> 
> I'm in the same boat. DH and I are TTC #1. Before this whole TTC adventure, I _thought_ I knew my body intimately, especially since I've been off birth control for over two years. Boy was I wrong! Before TTC, I would normally have sore breasts and cramping 1-2 days before my period (26-28 day cycle). Like clockwork every cycle.
> 
> I've noticed that this doesn't hold true anymore. This past cycle in particular was odd, since my breasts became tender, sore (specifically on the sides) and veiny around 4-5DPO. I _never_ had that happen before, so I was really excited and optimistic! I was even MORE excited when I had spotting around 9-10DPO. Unfortunately the spotting hasn't stopped, the breast pain and veins have gone away, and this morning (15DPO) the Clearblue Advance pregnancy test said "Not Pregnant".
> 
> Just goes to show how our bodies change and react differently, especially when you want something so badly.Click to expand...

 I get this too , on months when we were not trying I barely notice symptoms on months when I am hopeful my symptoms are more extreme, the pregnancy symptoms all has to do with the rise in progesterone in the 2ww though, I figure I just ovulated a strong egg this month.


----------



## AB0891

Hi ladies, im new to this forum so just wanted to say hello and good luck getting ur wishes soon :) 

I miscarried my 4th baby 2wks ago when I was 6wks preg. Had a natural mc so everything came away by itself with no issues. Before I even took that preg test I knew something was diff as I had stingy achy boobs all through the 2ww so developed that symptom straight after I must of conceived. I never get achy boobs unless im preg so thats why im a bit confused by whats goin on in my body right now. After the mc 2wks ago I bled for roughly 5 days and had a negative result a cpl days later but since then my boobs have been throbby/stingy and my nipples are sensitive. Could just b left over hormones from the mc but then surely I wouldnt of got a neg result over a wk ago. So confusing xx


----------



## kitty1987

I get sore breasts every month from ovulation through to AF. This month has been exactly the same even though I got my BFP. The only difference is that my breasts are now even more sore than usual, I cant sleep properly and it even hurts to wear a bra


----------



## MrsMamma

I get sore boobs too in every cycle and it just stops after AF till ovulation. My cycle has also become irregular since (20-25 days) then. Earlier it was clockwork (30 days). But pain is always in left breast and it worsens when I lie flat. Anyone else feeling the same the way? I consulted my gyno for same and she mentioned it is due to hormonal fluctuations because of vitamin deficiency (mainly vitamin B6) and gave a course for one month. It sorted out for few months but came again after stopping vitamin pills. Sometimes I feel it is just not related to AF and fear of something else. But pain always goes away after AF; just to return back few days prior to AF (after ovulation).


----------



## carlywarly

Sorry I know its a reallyyy old thread but I am having the cycle from hell!! Lol...Today was day 9 of positive opks but I had ovulation pain last night and the breast pain started. I was hoping to get a negative opk this afternoon but it's been stark raving positive all day :( So I couldn't figure out if the ov and booby pain is due to a gear up to ovulation, or if i really did ovulate yesterday but my Opks are just really sensitive. Hope its the latter!! lol


----------



## Magicgem42

Hi all, I need advice. Every month since coming off the pill I have had very tender breast up until the days of my period. A few weeks ago I miscarraige only 4 weeks pregnant. We decided we would try again as soon as the bleeding had stopped. I tested with ovulation test and sat Uriah shown I ovulated but this time I have no tender breast what so ever and they are not hard etc as I would normally get. What's happening with my body. Have I not ovulated even though the test say I have. I know all the pregnancy hormones are out of my system as I took another pregnancy test to ensure i negative before doing the ovulation test. I have heard also you are more fertile after a miscarriage but also worried it has messed with my fertility. I'm 38 this month so time is passing me by. Any suggestions on why my breast suddenly do not hurt. Xx


----------



## carlywarly

Hormones can take a while to settle after the miscarriage hun....even if tests are negative. Do you know you ovulated for sure? Like do you temp? Yout body could just be a little out of whack for a bit. Also if you did ovulate your luteal phase symptoms may change too...I'm afraid you're just going to have to wait and see what happens. Good luck though and I hope you get your bfp soon. So sorry for your loss xx


----------



## Janisdkh

Bumping because this is a very informative post :)


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I know this is very old but I get sore breasts (mainly nipples) every month which is usually how I know I ovulated.. This month at 7dpo my whole breasts hurts.. To the point today even putting on a bra hurts.. I'm too scared to test because of my cp in August so I'll keep waiting for AF to come. They usually stop hurting a day before AF comes..


----------



## fxmummyduck

Bumping this as my breast tenderness is driving me crazy!! It only happens the months we're trying, took 2 months off and after O boob pain didn't happen. First month back ttc and bam! Boob pain at 1 dpo!


----------

